# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  Uni in Tbingen

## bakie_ali

Hallo ! Ich habe ein paar Fragen :
Ich wrde gerne die Uni wechseln,ich moechte gerne nach Tuebingen .
Bei mir fehlt 2 Anatomie Testate und Neuroanatomie.Wei jemand,ob in Tbingen mit Teilscheine von Anatomie geht.

Vielen Dank im Voraus !

----------

